# surreal photos



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Last week we were in the woods, because Brick was acting in a music video ( I'm so proud of him and his endless patience :blush: ) so I took a few shots and played a bit with colors :grin2: 

Blood Forest Spirit by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Spring! by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Wolf by DigitalBite, on Flickr

I ate a green spectrum by DigitalBite, on Flickr










I really like how they turned, if anyone is interested I'll write a tutorial in _Dog Photography Tips and Tricks_ thread.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your skills are amazing, and your subject is as well!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you use Photoshop for your color work? Just curious, before I retired I was the main color person for a commercial printer, and Photoshop was what I spent much of my time working in.

Susan


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Beautiful photos and stunning GSD! I would love to see a tutorial from you on dog photography! I am just getting into it and would definitely appreciate your tips and tricks.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! Those pictures are fantastic! I would absolutely love any tutorial you could offer for these types of photos. I am in the process of looking for a camera that can produce much better than what I have and these types of photos are exactly what I would love to be able to capture to put a framed wall grouping together. My walls need color but I want to capture local wildlife and this method could be perfect. 

You are a great photographer you capture your gorgeous dog so well, any tips would be great.:smile2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Count me in for a tutorial! Stunning pictures!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all  I'll write or record it ether tonight (it's almost 1am here :grin2: ) or tomorrow. Be sure to check _Dog Photography Tips and Tricks_ thread. It's rather simple if you plan it right. 

Susan_GSD_mom Yes, I use Photoshop for editing but most of my color editing is done in RAW editor when I import my RAW photos. I go back and forth few times and mask a bit but that's it for most of my photos. Some photos demand more work on them but I try to keep it fairly simple.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow, amazing photos! I'll be very interested in the tutorial :smile2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What are you using for a raw editor?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What are you using for a raw editor?


*Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter for Windows*

It's integrated with Photoshop, just make sure to download newest version from their site.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't have photoshop, which version are you using?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow incredible photos I love photo with all the flowers!!!! Yes I will have to check out your tutorial!!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't have photoshop, which version are you using?


I use CC 2014, It's not the newest version of Photoshop, but it got everything I need


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Incredible work!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Whoa! Looove those last two!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You have an excellent eye. your color choices make your dog even more strikingly handsome than he already it. bravo


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dog and gorgeous photos!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice. A pleasure to look at.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

These are incredibly beautiful. Hats off to that gorgeous dog and your photo skills.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are amazing! Wow!! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great photos! Brick looks amazing!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks again!!! I've uploaded and wrote a tutorial. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...og-photography-tips-tricks-5.html#post7801066


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How do you handle your storage?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How do you handle your storage?


Like this :grin2: 










But seriously, I should erase 80% photos I took, if only I had time for that


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thanks! So you keep all your pictures on an external drive?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

No, all of them are internal. I need space for my work too, I'm 3D animatior so I have a lot of hi res renders that take a lot of space, and I need fast drives. I hope I'll change most of my HDD to SSD drives. Now, only my C drive is SSD


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Black Kali said:


> No, all of them are internal. I need space for my work too, I'm 3D animatior so I have a lot of hi res renders that take a lot of space, and I need fast drives. I hope I'll change most of my HDD to SSD drives. Now, only my C drive is SSD


Wow! Impressive! What do you recommend to somebody like me that is just a hobbyist?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Depends, if you want/have to take your photos with you, external drive with USB 3.0 would be best option. 

If it's only for backup then almost any internal hard drive.
I would avoid Seagate because they had some big failure rates in 2012-13.

So maybe Western Digital or something like that.

Speed is not too important here, because you'll mostly load/save one photo at a time.

If you are looking for something for storage but also want to be sure that you won't loose your photos due hard drive failure, then you would need to buy two identical hard drives and then mirror all the data from the first to the second. But that option is more pricey for obvious reasons...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------

